# حضرتك



## paieye

What does the word 'hadritak' mean literally ? It looks as though it means 'your (something),' but, if so, what is the 'something' ?


----------



## Linolenic

Hadritak means "you" but in a respectful manner


----------



## clevermizo

paieye said:


> What does the word 'hadritak' mean literally ?  It looks as though it means 'your (something),' but, if so, what is the 'something' ?



حضرتك literally means 'your *presence*' and is used as a term of respect. Note that the pronunciation 7aDritak is colloquial - the standard form would be 7aDratuka, 7aDrataka or 7aDratika (depending on grammatical case) but in practice 7aDritak is fine as you would hear it most commonly in actual speech. I think this is why the colloquial pronunciation is often found in introductory texts in Arabic. حضرة can be used as a respectful prefix حضرة الدكتور فلان، إلخ. (If you have more questions about this sort of term of address, please open a new thread to discuss them as it would be off-topic here.)


----------



## paieye

Many thanks.


----------



## economistegypt2010

Hi Paieye   I just wanted to add something regarding the word حضرتك

*Where does حضرتك come from?

*You'll find this word extremely used in Egypt. Why? Because Egypt was conquered by the Ottoman Empire and was under the Muhammad Ali dynasty for awhile so some new words entered into our Egyptian accent especially when it came to titles such as , افندم, افندينا, حضرتك, باشا, بك This is regarding the origin of the word.

When you can use such a word? You can use it when it comes to dealing with someone who is elder than you, sometimes it can be used with someone who is in a position higher than you or someone who you don't know

In the end, it's a form of glorification


----------



## paieye

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## tr463

What is the plural of حضرتك ? Could someone please write it with tashkeel? Thanks


----------



## OSamra

حضرتكم  Or
ايها الحضرات


----------



## tr463

Thanks OSamra!

Is it حَضرَتكم or حَضرِتكم ?


----------



## OSamra

It is حَضرَتُكُم as per the below reference (link)
http://www.almaany.com/home.php?lan...&search=&lang_name=English&type_word=0&dspl=0
PS it is written for a singular (formal) which matches with plural also.


----------



## إسكندراني

I would use حضراتكم


----------



## jmt356

Is حضرتك to be used with the name of the person (e.g., حضرتك محمد, as in “Mr. Muhammad”) or in place of the name (i.e., حضرتك by itself)?


----------



## إسكندراني

No, you would use السيد محمد but never حضرة alone, although it can be combined with other titles like حضرة المحترم


----------



## jmt356

إسكندراني said:


> No, you would use السيد محمد but never حضرة alone, although it can be combined with other titles like حضرة المحترم



So both حضرتك محمد and حضرتك alone are wrong? 

I have heard Egyptians call me حضرتك alone, without any other words such as محترم appended to it. For example: 
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك عنوان مكتبك؟


----------



## cherine

jmt356 said:


> So both حضرتك محمد and حضرتك alone are wrong?


Please read the posts carefully. Iskandarany said that حضرة alone is wrong.

حضرتك is prefectly correct, and is how we address people respectfully (like the French "vous" or the Spanish "usted")



> I have heard Egyptians call me حضرتك alone, without any other words such as محترم appended to it. For example:
> ممكن اعرف من حضرتك عنوان مكتبك؟


Yes, this is how it is used.


----------



## إسكندراني

Bear in mind that the speaker doesn't intend to invoke the literal meaning of حضرة in any circumstance. It's a set expression like 'her majesty' or 'the right honourable'.


----------



## jmt356

cherine said:


> Please read the posts carefully. Iskandarany said that حضرة alone is wrong.


Thank you for that correction. I did not notice the difference between حضرة, which cannot be used alone, and حضرتك, which can be used alone. 



cherine said:


> حضرتك is prefectly correct, and is how we address people respectfully (like the French "vous" or the Spanish "usted")


 
The Spanish “usted” is conjugated in the third person singular. The French “vous” has its own special conjugation. Is the Arabic حضرتك conjugated in the same way as انت? For example: 
هل حضرتك ستأتي؟
Or is it conjugated in the third person singular: 
 هل حضرتك سيأتي؟


----------



## cherine

No, it's like the French حضرتك ستأتي . I wasn't comparing the grammar, but the usage or the respectful tone of حضرتك , vous and usted.


----------



## Hemza

Sorry for off-topic, but in Morocco, we use "مولاي" when we want to  involve respectful tone. And "حاضر" is used to say "I'm present".


----------



## إسكندراني

Well, in morocco you use لالا (lalla) for women which is rather unique!
but it should be clear that the usage discussed in this thread is strictly Egyptian.


----------



## Hemza

إسكندراني said:


> Well, in morocco you use لالا (lalla) for women which is rather unique!
> but it should be clear that the usage discussed in this thread is strictly Egyptian.



Yes, this word comes from Berber ("madame" and "sayida" are also used) and it's also used in Algeria. Sorry for the off topic


----------



## ausermilar

Hello!

Regardless the previous threads, I'm still lost: if حضرتك, pronounced "hadritak", is a way to speak to a man, I guess that "hadritik" is the way to address to a woman (besides madam and anisa). But, the "hadratik" that we can hear in the Egyptian streets (and movies), is  a bad pronunciation of the masculine form or is it something else?

Thanks.


----------



## cherine

Hi,


ausermilar said:


> if حضرتك, pronounced "hadritak", is a way to speak to a man, I guess that "hadritik" is the way to address to a woman


Correct.


ausermilar said:


> (besides madam and anisa).


Incorrect  7aDritik is used instead of inti إنتي (just like 7aDretak is used instead of إنتَ). Both إنت/إنتِ are disrespectful when used when someone who is older than us or has a higher ranking or social status. For example, it's not respectful to address one's boss or professor or an elder person with enta/enti, we should use 7aDretak/7aDretek.
This of course doesn't mean that everyone respects this rule, and you'll find many, especially among the younger generations, rarely if ever use حضرتك.


ausermilar said:


> But, the "hadratik" that we can hear in the Egyptian streets (and movies), is  a bad pronunciation of the masculine form or is it something else?


I never heard hadratik, either in the street or the movies. Are you sure you're not mis-hearing it?


----------



## ausermilar

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Incorrect  7aDritik is used instead of inti إنتي (just like 7aDretak is used instead of إنتَ). Both إنت/إنتِ are disrespectful when used when someone who is older than us or has a higher ranking or social status. For example, it's not respectful to address one's boss or professor or an elder person with enta/enti, we should use 7aDretak/7aDretek.
> This of course doesn't mean that everyone respects this rule, and you'll find many, especially among the younger generations, rarely if ever use حضرتك.
> 
> I never heard hadratik, either in the street or the movies. Are you sure you're not mis-hearing it?


If you're sure that "hadratik" does not exist, I've probably  mis-heard (at the speed some Egyptians talk, it would be so...unusual!). Thanks.


----------

